# Wearing an ordinary helmet?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

A bike or skate helmet is NOT going to protect you properly on a horse. 
Helmets are rated for the sport in which they are used, and equine helmets are the only type of helmets that should be used for horseback riding. Make sure the helmet you get is ASTM approved with a harness (in which to snap around your neck to attach the helmet to your head not one that just sits up there). 

I believe Troxel makes a fairly cheap helmet and it's worth it.


----------



## talkingtree (Dec 3, 2009)

ok thanks alot!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I once rode without my helmet, JUST ONCE, and I fell off and got a light concusion!
I will NEVER EVER ride without again!
(I'm a beginner so..)

Do get yourself a helmet yes! 
I know it's not required once you're over 18 in some stables where you can take lessons, but safe yourself a good headache, and wear one at any time ;-)


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

yup you can get a troxel for like $35


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> A bike or skate helmet is NOT going to protect you properly on a horse.
> *Helmets are rated for the sport in which they are used, and equine helmets are the only type of helmets that should be used for horseback riding.* Make sure the helmet you get is ASTM approved with a harness (in which to snap around your neck to attach the helmet to your head not one that just sits up there).
> 
> I believe Troxel makes a fairly cheap helmet and it's worth it.


I think that is just no fair and no fun *pouts* When I asked for helmet advise on this forum some time ago. I was told that this helmet was not appropriate for horseback riding. I wanted one so badly just so we would look really fast going down the trail. 








I ended up with a Toxel and OK I admit it, it is more....functional :-(


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^ omg! xD 

hahahaaa.


----------



## talkingtree (Dec 3, 2009)

strange enough a bike helmet looks tougher and yet a horse riding helmet is more useful?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Bahaha vidaloco. 

The equine helmets are actually rated "tougher". 

I'll be honest, I ride without a helmet a lot. But when I do wear one, it is certified and approved for horses.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a troxel, has lasted me a good while, grated I have taken a couple falls in it, but nothing straight on the head  
I do ride without a helmet if I hop on Bareback out in the feild, and I have galloped bareback without a helmet, but I do wear one all other times!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bike helmets will break. Reason being speed, hight, ect. I've always ridden with a helmet, a part from I've jumped on a few times bareback, similar to StormyBlues. My cousin has ridden with me in a bike helmet, although Chinga was very quite at the time, we were barely walking and he is only four. So it didn't really matter. A bike helmet was better then nothing at the time.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Horse riding helmets are designed specifically for equine activities. Bike riding and skate helmets just don't provide the right amount of protection for horse riding.

Horse riding helmets are padded and support your head so in the event of the fall you have a little bit of protection. And that little bit of protection, can prevent you from having brain damage and even dieing.

Bike helmets and skate helmets also do not take into the consideration the height and speed of a fall off a horse. They are simply not strong enough to withstand the impact of falling of a 15.2hh galloping horse.

A helmet is a great investment and ultimately could save your life!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Helmets are designed for specific uses. Bicyclists encounter different head trauma than horse riders because it's a different activity. (biker riders tend to hit the front of their head while we horsey folk tend to bash the back of our heads!) Helmet manufacturers take this into consideration thus the different helmet types. 

That being said I like Troxel and have had several of them. Lightweight, comfy, and they do the job. A review on Troxel helmets can be found HERE.


----------

